# Bei diesem Roman kommt es auf den Schluss an



## sefuram

Liebe Freunde, queridos amigos:

Ich lerne Deutsch autodidaktisch, und ich habe in meinem Grammatikbuch diesen Satz gefunden:
"Bei diesem Roman kommt es auf den Schluss an".

Meine Übersetzung ist:

Esta novela está pendiente todavía del final.

Jemand hat mir diese Übersetzung gesagt:

En esta novela lo importante es el final.

Konnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke sehr

Sebastian


----------



## Akrotiri

La primera traducción que ofreces no es correcta.

Yo también diría "en esta novela, lo más importante es el final", o de una forma más libre "en esta novela, lo mejor viene al final".

De todas formas, es una frase algo extraña, para mí un poco una perogrullada porque, ¿en qué novela lo mejor no es el final?


----------



## Sidjanga

Akrotiri said:


> (...) Yo también diría "en esta novela, lo más importante es el final", o de una forma más libre "en esta novela, lo mejor viene al final".
> 
> De todas formas, es una frase algo extraña, para mí un poco una perogrullada porque, ¿en qué novela lo mejor no es el final?


Yo no diría "lo mejor", dado que _es *kommt auf* den Schluss *an*_simplemente no significa "..lo mejor".
_es kommt auf x an_ significa esencialmente que _x_ es lo *decisivo* del asunto en cuestión, y eso no tiene por qué ser lo "mejor", ni mucho menos econtrarse siempre al final (de una novela o cualquier otra historia o asunto ).

Aparte de eso, no invertiría necesariamente el orden natural de la frase en castellano, dado que el orden de la frase en alemán es el orden natural en este idioma. Por lo menos al leerla, el acento no está en "bei diesem Roman", sino en "auf den Schluss".


----------



## sefuram

Muchas gracias a los dos. 
Me habeis ayudado mucho. Yo estaba obsesionado con que la estructura "kommen auf + an", siempre tenía que ver algo con "depender o estar pendiente de algo". Con vuestras respuestas han sido de gran ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

sefuram said:


> (...) Yo estaba obsesionado con que la estructura "kommen auf + an", siempre tenía que ver algo con "depender o estar pendiente de algo".


_es kommt darauf an, dass../ob... _sí significa_ depende de que.../ de si...
_
Pero me parece que también en contextos donde se usa esta expresión (en esencia no muy diferente) lo que se dice es igualmente que eso de que la cosa depende es lo decisivo, ¿no?

Y no me parece que cambiara mucho el sentido esencial de tu frase si se dijera que en esa novela "todo (la trama) _depende_ del final", ¿o sí?


----------



## sefuram

Sigianga said:


> _es kommt darauf an, dass../ob... _sí significa_ depende de que.../ de si..._
> 
> Pero me parece que también en contextos donde se usa esta expresión (en esencia no muy diferente) lo que se dice es igualmente que eso de que la cosa depende es lo decisivo, ¿no?
> 
> Y no me parece que cambiara mucho el sentido esencial de tu frase si se dijera que en esa novela "todo (la trama) _depende_ del final", ¿o sí?


 
Tienes razón, pero yo deformé el significado. Mi primera traducción fue que la novela "estaba pendiente del final", en el sentido de que la novela no estaba terminada. Ha sido muy esclarecedora tu aclaración, que cambia mucho diciendo que la novela "depende del final" indicando claramente que el final es lo decisivo.
Mil gracias


----------

